# Prendre des cours sur Ipad et Mac



## omni (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas vraiment l'Ipad.
J'ai une question qui peut paraître simple : Si je suis étudiant et que j'ai des cours sur mon MAc book puis-je les récupérer sur l'Ipad et vice et versa ?
Je suppose qu'il faut bien sûr que le format des cours soit pages, ou pdf ou RFT ?
Mais comment synchronise-ton ?
Si je branche l'ipad au MAc = synchro ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2011)

La synchro peut se faire de différente manière. Avec iTunes, dans l'onglet Application de ton appareil. Ou avec un système de Cloud avec un système comme la Dropbox.

De tut de façon, si tu n'es pas inscrit sur DropBox, tu devrais commencer par faire ça, cela permettra de synchroniser tes fichiers facilement entre tous tes appareils.


----------



## Heatflayer (28 Novembre 2011)

Sinon y'a l'option iCloud !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

iCloud ne se synchronise pas avec l'ordinateur pour le moment. C'est un gros souci je trouve. Impossible de transférer des fichiers d'un iBidule vers page sur Mac. 

Sinon, c'est génial


----------



## sifodias (28 Novembre 2011)

Une autre astuce est de s'envoyer par mail son cours. Comme ça tu pourra le lire n'importe ou tu va vu que ta boite mail te suit partout en principe sur toutes machines à la pomme ^^


----------



## omni (30 Novembre 2011)

Merci à vous. Pour DROPBOX effectivement j'ai un compte depuis un an environ et c'est très bien.
Mais je voulais savoir si simplement en connectant l'ipad et le mac ensembles, une synchro des docs s'effectuait.
D'après vos réponses, oui via Itune et l'onglet applications. Donc reste à trouver le "bon" logiciel de prise de note qui existera sous ipad et sous mac.

Merci à vous.


----------

